# Download ISO für Windows 7 Ultimate



## Makalar (17. Juli 2013)

*Download ISO für Windows 7 Ultimate*

Hey Leute,
Ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen eine OEM Version von Windows 7 Ultimate besorgt, also einen Key habe ich. Nun suche ich einen möglichst seriösen () Link, wo ich die Ultimate Version laden kann. Bei Chip gibt es ja nur Professional und HP.

Außerdem habe ich von einem Trick gehört, dass man bei der ISO von HP/ Professional mit dem Entfernen von "ei.cfg" eine Version mit allen Versionen erhält, nur mal als Alternative, falls es Win 7 Ult. nirgends gibt  
Funktioniert das ohne Probleme?


----------



## kühlprofi (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Download ISO für Windows 7 Ultimate*

Schau in gaengigen torrentportalen nach


----------



## OctoCore (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Download ISO für Windows 7 Ultimate*

Der Eier-Trick funktioniert - die einfachste Methode: eicfg-Removal-Utility auf das ISO loslassen.
Damit wird die Datei ei.cfg in der ISO-Datei gelöscht, ohne dass man sie großartig entpacken muss. Einfach den ISO-Pfad angeben.
Noch so ein Einzelkey-Käufer?  Naja - in einer seriösen Variante wäre der passende Installationsmedium dabei.


----------



## Bandicoot (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Download ISO für Windows 7 Ultimate*

Oder ne AIO Laden. 

legaler Link: Windows 7 alle Versionen ISOs als Download | ccpowered Blog

Hier noch der Link fürs ei.cfg Remove Tool winisoutils - Windows ISO Disc Image Utilities 
Laut Kommentaren müsst ihr die ISO's nochmal damit bearbeiten oder manuell entfernen !

oder hier, UNAWAVE - Downloads von Windows 7 ISO-Image-Dateien da gibts auch ne anleitung wie das mirt der ei.cfg geht ohne Remove Tool!


----------



## Makalar (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Download ISO für Windows 7 Ultimate*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Der Eier-Trick funktioniert - die einfachste Methode: eicfg-Removal-Utility auf das ISO loslassen.
> Damit wird die Datei ei.cfg in der ISO-Datei gelöscht, ohne dass man sie großartig entpacken muss. Einfach den ISO-Pfad angeben.
> Noch so ein Einzelkey-Käufer?  Naja - in einer seriösen Variante wäre der passende Installationsmedium dabei.


 
Es ist schon ein Installationsmedium dabei, es ist halt eines von Dell, da bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob da schon so Schrott vorinstalliert ist. 

Dann werde ich die Windows 7 Professional Version von Chip laden, und dann mit diesem Tool unlocken, danke für den Tipp


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Download ISO für Windows 7 Ultimate*

Bei den regulären OEM DVDs ist kein Schrott mit drauf außer man stört sich am Dell Logo. Hatte schon viele von denen da war halt nur eben das Logo


----------



## Makalar (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Download ISO für Windows 7 Ultimate*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Bei den regulären OEM DVDs ist kein Schrott mit drauf außer man stört sich am Dell Logo. Hatte schon viele von denen da war halt nur eben das Logo


 
Gut, dann installiere ich es direkt davon, spare ich mir sogar die Installation von SP1


----------



## OctoCore (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Download ISO für Windows 7 Ultimate*

Das OEM-Logo, falls vorhanden, kann man loswerden - alles Relevante dazu sollte in der Registry unter
_HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\OEMInformation]_
stehen.
Bei logolosen Systemen steht da nix drin.


----------



## Makalar (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Download ISO für Windows 7 Ultimate*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Das OEM-Logo, falls vorhanden, kann man loswerden - alles Relevante dazu sollte in der Registry unter
> _HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\OEMInformation]_
> stehen.
> Bei logolosen Systemen steht da nix drin.


 
Danke für den Tipp 
Wenn mir morgen Zeit habe, werde ich vllt. auch mal die Eier Version ausprobieren


----------

